# NY Gran Fondo, from NJ



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a cousin flying in to NY to do the NY Gran Fondo and he invited me along.

Does anyone know how an easy way to get to the NYGF from NJ? I don't want to pay $80 to park in the city. Can I park in NJ & take a ferry across?


----------



## kpg111 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hunyak said:


> I have a cousin flying in to NY to do the NY Gran Fondo and he invited me along.
> 
> Does anyone know how an easy way to get to the NYGF from NJ? I don't want to pay $80 to park in the city. Can I park in NJ & take a ferry across?


Actually, yes...you can park at Fort Lee near GWB where the Gran Fondo will start, no need to cross to NY.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

BTW - I park in the the city frequently. It doesn't cost $80 to park there.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

If you cant find parking in fortlee just cross the bridge and park around there. A parking garage on 185th street and broadway costs 25 bucks for 24 hours.


----------

